# New Kippon lenses for EOS-R system



## Chaitanya (Dec 10, 2018)

https://photorumors.com/2018/12/08/...s-lenses-for-the-nikon-z-and-canon-r-systems/


----------



## chrysoberyl (Dec 10, 2018)

That was fast! Too bad the lenses aren't (fast).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 10, 2018)

A 150mm Macro would be nice if it is a good lens and priced that low.

Are Kippon lenses competitive IQ wise?


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Dec 17, 2018)

https://www.newsshooter.com/2018/12...ucer-for-nikon-z-mount-canon-r-mount-cameras/

There's now a speed booster for EOS R lenses for use with medium format lenses.


----------

